# Via VT1708_8 snd_hda configuration



## shepper (Mar 31, 2013)

In 9.1/i386 on an Everex 1500 linux capable laptop with 
	
	



```
snd_hda_load="YES"
```
 in boot/loader.conf my 

```
$ less dmesg_verbose.txt | grep hda
hdac0: <VIA VT8251/8237A HDA Controller> mem 0xc9100000-0xc9103fff irq 17 at device 1.0 on pci4
hdac0: HDA Driver Revision: 20120126_0002
hdac0: Config options: on=0x00000000 off=0x00000000
hdac0: attempting to allocate 1 MSI vectors (1 supported)
hdac0: Caps: OSS 4, ISS 4, BSS 0, NSDO 1, 64bit, CORB 256, RIRB 256
hdacc0: <VIA VT1708_8 HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac0
hdacc0: Root Node at nid=0: 1 subnodes 1-1
hdaa0: <VIA VT1708_8 Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
hdaa0: Audio Function Group at nid=1: 24 subnodes 16-39
hdaa0: NumGPIO=0 NumGPO=0 NumGPI=0 GPIWake=0 GPIUnsol=0
hdaa0: Original pins configuration:
hdaa0: nid   0x    as seq device       conn  jack    loc        color   misc
hdaa0: 28 410110f2 15 2  Line-out      None  1/8     Rear       Black   0
hdaa0: 29 02a191f0 15 0  Mic           Jack  1/8     Front      Pink    1
```
 incorrectly allocates the bridge driver.  Physically, the laptop has a single speaker, green headphones/external speaker jack and a pink mic jack.  I am mainly interested in enabling the speaker with monaural output, the headphone jack as headphones which I understand mutes the speaker when the jack is plugged in.  I have never used the mic but would not mind having it available.  I have not opened the laptop to see if it has an analog CD audio line but CD audio would be lower priority.
Additional info

```
$ sysctl -a | egrep -i "(snd|sound|audio|pcm|hda)"
device	sound
device	snd_cmi
device	snd_csa
device	snd_emu10kx
device	snd_es137x
device	snd_hda
device	snd_ich
device	snd_uaudio
device	snd_via8233
hw.snd.vpc_reset: 0
hw.snd.vpc_0db: 45
hw.snd.vpc_autoreset: 1
hw.snd.latency_profile: 1
hw.snd.latency: 5
hw.snd.report_soft_matrix: 1
hw.snd.report_soft_formats: 1
hw.snd.compat_linux_mmap: 0
hw.snd.feeder_eq_exact_rate: 0
hw.snd.feeder_eq_presets: PEQ:16000,0.2500,62,0.2500:-9,9,1.0:44100,48000,88200,96000,176400,192000
hw.snd.feeder_rate_quality: 1
hw.snd.feeder_rate_round: 25
hw.snd.feeder_rate_max: 2016000
hw.snd.feeder_rate_min: 1
hw.snd.feeder_rate_polyphase_max: 183040
hw.snd.feeder_rate_presets: 100:8:0.85 100:36:0.92 100:164:0.97
hw.snd.vpc_mixer_bypass: 1
hw.snd.verbose: 0
hw.snd.maxautovchans: 16
hw.snd.default_unit: 0
hw.snd.version: 2009061500/i386
hw.snd.default_auto: 1
hw.usb.uaudio.default_channels: 0
hw.usb.uaudio.default_bits: 32
hw.usb.uaudio.default_rate: 0
hw.usb.uaudio.debug: 0
dev.hdac.0.%desc: VIA VT8251/8237A HDA Controller
dev.hdac.0.%driver: hdac
dev.hdac.0.%location: slot=1 function=0 handle=\_SB_.PCI0.P2PE.AZAC
dev.hdac.0.%pnpinfo: vendor=0x1106 device=0x3288 subvendor=0x1e40 subdevice=0x1509 class=0x040300
dev.hdac.0.%parent: pci4
dev.hdac.0.wake: 0
dev.hdac.0.pindump: 0
dev.hdac.0.polling: 0
dev.hdacc.0.%desc: VIA VT1708_8 HDA CODEC
dev.hdacc.0.%driver: hdacc
dev.hdacc.0.%location: cad=0
dev.hdacc.0.%pnpinfo: vendor=0x1106 device=0x1708 revision=0x07 stepping=0x00
dev.hdacc.0.%parent: hdac0
dev.hdaa.0.%desc: VIA VT1708_8 Audio Function Group
dev.hdaa.0.%driver: hdaa
dev.hdaa.0.%location: nid=1
dev.hdaa.0.%pnpinfo: type=0x01 subsystem=0x15091e40
dev.hdaa.0.%parent: hdacc0
dev.hdaa.0.nid28_config: 0x410110f2 as=15 seq=2 device=Line-out conn=None ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Black misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid28_original: 0x410110f2 as=15 seq=2 device=Line-out conn=None ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Black misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid29_config: 0x02a191f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Mic conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Front color=Pink misc=1
dev.hdaa.0.nid29_original: 0x02a191f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Mic conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=Front color=Pink misc=1
dev.hdaa.0.nid30_config: 0x428130fe as=15 seq=14 device=Line-in conn=None ctype=1/8 loc=Front color=Blue misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid30_original: 0x428130fe as=15 seq=14 device=Line-in conn=None ctype=1/8 loc=Front color=Blue misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid31_config: 0x111141f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Speaker conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=0x11 color=Green misc=1
dev.hdaa.0.nid31_original: 0x111141f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Speaker conn=Jack ctype=1/8 loc=0x11 color=Green misc=1
dev.hdaa.0.nid32_config: 0x422140f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Headphones conn=None ctype=1/8 loc=Front color=Green misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid32_original: 0x422140f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Headphones conn=None ctype=1/8 loc=Front color=Green misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid33_config: 0x52a191f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Mic conn=None ctype=1/8 loc=0x12 color=Pink misc=1
dev.hdaa.0.nid33_original: 0x52a191f0 as=15 seq=0 device=Mic conn=None ctype=1/8 loc=0x12 color=Pink misc=1
dev.hdaa.0.nid34_config: 0x410160f1 as=15 seq=1 device=Line-out conn=None ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Orange misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid34_original: 0x410160f1 as=15 seq=1 device=Line-out conn=None ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Orange misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid35_config: 0x410120f4 as=15 seq=4 device=Line-out conn=None ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Grey misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid35_original: 0x410120f4 as=15 seq=4 device=Line-out conn=None ctype=1/8 loc=Rear color=Grey misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid36_config: 0x593300f7 as=15 seq=7 device=CD conn=None ctype=ATAPI loc=Onboard color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid36_original: 0x593300f7 as=15 seq=7 device=CD conn=None ctype=ATAPI loc=Onboard color=Unknown misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid37_config: 0x474410f0 as=15 seq=0 device=SPDIF-out conn=None ctype=RCA loc=Rear-panel color=Black misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid37_original: 0x474410f0 as=15 seq=0 device=SPDIF-out conn=None ctype=RCA loc=Rear-panel color=Black misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid38_config: 0x71c420f0 as=15 seq=0 device=SPDIF-in conn=None ctype=RCA loc=0x31 color=Grey misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.nid38_original: 0x71c420f0 as=15 seq=0 device=SPDIF-in conn=None ctype=RCA loc=0x31 color=Grey misc=0
dev.hdaa.0.config: forcestereo,ivref50,ivref80,ivref100,ivref,vref
dev.hdaa.0.gpi_state: 
dev.hdaa.0.gpio_state: 
dev.hdaa.0.gpio_config: 
dev.hdaa.0.gpo_state: 
dev.hdaa.0.gpo_config: 
dev.hdaa.0.reconfig: 0
dev.pcm.0.%desc: VIA VT1708_8 (Front Analog Mic)
dev.pcm.0.%driver: pcm
dev.pcm.0.%location: nid=29
dev.pcm.0.%parent: hdaa0
dev.pcm.0.rec.vchans: 1
dev.pcm.0.rec.vchanmode: fixed
dev.pcm.0.rec.vchanrate: 48000
dev.pcm.0.rec.vchanformat: s16le:2.0
dev.pcm.0.rec.32bit: 24
dev.pcm.0.rec.autosrc: 2
dev.pcm.0.buffersize: 65536
dev.pcm.0.bitperfect: 0
$
```


```
$ cat /dev/sndstat
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 32bit 2009061500/i386)
Installed devices:
pcm0: <VIA VT1708_8 (Front Analog Mic)> (rec) default
```
It is not clear to me if I just need to enable one of Disabled gpio pins or reassign a pin.
Any guidance appreciated


----------



## mav@ (Apr 5, 2013)

Your codec does not have any GPIO pins, so it is unclear whether your laptop requires any control over the external amplifier, or how to do it.


----------



## sunnyg (May 31, 2013)

I believe that as=15 for each nid means that they are set to independent unassociated pins. So all I can recommend really is reading 
	
	



```
man snd_hda
```
 and playing with

```
$ sudo sysctl dev.hdaa.0.nid28_config="as=2 seq=1"
sudo sysctl dev.hdaa.0.nid29_config="as=1 seq=0"
sudo sysctl dev.hdaa.0.nid30_config="as=1 seq=1"
sudo sysctl dev.hdaa.0.nid31_config="as=2 seq=0"
```
or some combination of those like I did. Good luck.


----------

